# Prepping music~!



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Of course here is my list:

REM "End of the World as we know it"
Godsmack "I stand alone"
Metallica "Fade to black"
Metallica "Master of Puppets"
AC/DC "Highway to hell"
AC/DC "Who made who"
AC/DC "Thunderstruck"
Guns and Roses "Welcome to the Jungle"

Those are what I play when I'm cleaning my guns!


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

what about give me back my bullets?


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Leon said:


> what about give me back my bullets?


Its funny, I lived in the south for so long now and listened to every Lynard song out there but this was the first time I have listen to this just now! HA LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh... here is another one Hank Williams Jr "A Country boy can survive"!


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Johnny Cash "When the Man Comes around"


----------



## fedorthedog (Feb 28, 2012)

Life without classical gas would be tragic


----------



## Jazzman (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## Jazzman (Jun 8, 2012)

The only thing worth a shit ever to come outa Los Banos...............Moonshine Bandits......


----------



## Jazzman (Jun 8, 2012)

And on back down towards home.................


----------



## Jazzman (Jun 8, 2012)

One of the worlds best guitarists *ever* , and my favorite little barefoot English Lass , and watch curlylocks herself Tal Whitfield on Bass.........one of the very very best.........





belting out the Blue Eyed Soul.......


----------



## Jazzman (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah ..y'all will regret getting me started on music...........I don't carry that handle for nothing.


----------



## Jazzman (Jun 8, 2012)

Back down towards the Gulf , little tarpaper and plywood shack bars , where when the Ska , Zydeco and rhytms start the only way ya are still setting down is if you're dead or in a wheelchair.


----------



## amym505 (Feb 10, 2012)

Simple Man - Lynyrd Skynyrd
Gimme Shelter - The Rolling Stones
In My Life - The Beatles
If Everyone Cared - Nickleback
Dark Side of the Moon - Pink Floyd


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Great selections. Jazzman, never heard the ones you mentioned, but love them. Espec the TN one!


----------



## Jazzman (Jun 8, 2012)

A cowboys cowboy , R.I.P. ...............


----------



## Jazzman (Jun 8, 2012)

More Outlaw California melding of country , rap , blues and old rock. These guys are one of the BEST live party bands y'all will ever see.


----------



## Jazzman (Jun 8, 2012)

Music of a completely different sort.........


----------



## Jazzman (Jun 8, 2012)




----------

